# Deer Sausage



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife's uncle gave us some processed venison sausage from his last deer... I am curious into some ideas for preperations... I am interested in recipes that use this rather than just making some patties and pan frying... Thanks... Pics are great too... lol


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Deer tacos are awesome! Also, use it in spaghetti. O*D*W


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sir, substitute the venison where you'd otherwise use ground beef or another meat.

Chili, curry, venison loaf...making me hungry.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

If it's deer sausage in link form I use it in Beans, (butter beans, red beans etc), Gumbo, potato stew. It's excellent in Jalapeno poppers (much better than those mini sausage things some people use).


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

If it is link form:

Low boil in beer for 20 min or so depending on size (I do this in a skillet). Turn once to infuse the whole link with beer. 
Transfer the sausage to a really low grill or smoker. Don't throw out the beer. 
Put one can Bavarian style sauerkraut in the skillet with the beer. Add sliced yellow onion, cracked black pepper, and a little crushed red pepper flakes (add a little more beer if it starts to dry up). Cover the skillet and let simmer on medium heat until the onion is tender. Check the beer level occasionally. 
When sausage is done, transfer back to pan. Top with shredded smoked Gouda cheese and cover skillet to melt cheese. 

THE MOST IMPORTANT INGREDIENT: 

Get BEER AND BRAT mustard. It will say that on the label (boars head I think). It is sold in most stores where you find the fancy mustards. 

Slice a forkful off. Slather with mustard and ENJOY!!


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

Break the sausage up in a pan and sear until brown and remove keeping any liquids in pan. Next Cut a whole head of cabbage up and ad to pan with 1/8 beer and 4 large spoons of dales seasoning & 2 spoons soy sauce 1/8th teaspoon of pepper, simmer the cabbage down, then add the sausage back to mixture.Add Tony,s cajun seasons for extra kick !! This is a great recipe and is great with a southern pan of cornbread .

:thumbsup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I second the spaghetti slice it thin pan fry. Then add sauce after cooked that shiet is tha bomb. 10 times better than beef and better for ya throw some shroons in there as well as some onions and bell peppers. thank us afterwards.


----------

